# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Bánh mì ngon nhất thế giới ở đâu?

## yeuhanoi

Xin thưa là ở Việt Nam. Và có chứng nhận đàng hoàng. 
 Người  Việt Nam mình ưa mấy cái "nhất", nhất Đông Nam Á, Châu Á đã là ghê,  nhất Thế giới thì càng kinh khủng. Bên cạnh mấy cái "nhất" ai cũng thấy ê  mặt như "cước điện thoại mắc nhất", "sữa bột mắc nhất", "liên đoàn bóng  đá cùi nhất" (cái này tui phong)... thì vẫn còn những giá trị tích cực  thật sự, đơn giản và thân thuộc, nhưng lại góp phần quảng bá hình ảnh  đẹp của đất nước đến thế giới. 


 
  Đơn giản và thân thuộc, như là bánh mì. 

  Nhận  lời mời của một thằng bạn thân lên thành phố chơi và ăn... bánh mì.  Mình cũng thấy là lạ, ra là có một quán mới khai trương, sẵn tiện làm  miếng cho biết. Đến nơi mới thấy thì ra không phải quán bánh mì thường,  mà là "Bánh mì 37" vốn đã nổi danh đối với dân du lịch đến Sài Gòn.  Nhưng thay vì nằm ở số 37, đường Nguyễn Trãi, Quận 1 như vẫn quen thuộc,  thì đây là một "chi nhánh" mới. 
 Quán  nằm ở số 75 Huỳnh Đình Hai, quận Bình Thạnh, vẫn lấy tên là "Bánh mì  37", được thiết kế bảng hiệu khá đẹp và bắt mắt. Logo là cánh én được  ghép bởi hai con số (số nào thì ráng nhìn ra nhé). Về đêm có đèn lên thì  lung linh lấp lánh lắm. Quán vừa khai trương vào ngày 2/01 vừa rồi.  Ngày khai trương nên giảm giá 12k/ cái, hên ghê. Sang tuần sau thì sẽ là  16k/cái. He he.


  

  Thực  sự là bánh rất ngon, hơn mình tưởng tượng. Mình chưa bao giờ ăn bánh mì  37 trước đó, chỉ đọc được thông tin ở các trang web. Đó là dạng bánh mì  thịt nướng kẹp đồ chua. Thịt heo được nướng than trên vỉ nên luôn ấm  nóng, ăn kèm dưa leo, cà rốt, rau ngò, mayonnaisse... Miếng thịt ngọt  hòa quyện với đồ đi kèm một cách tuyệt hảo, tạo thành món bánh mì yêu  thích của dân du lịch 
trên toàn thế giới.
  
  Vĩ nướng đặt ở ngoài thế này nè (chú thích: không phải tui)


  
  Trước khi nướng thì miếng thịt thế này


  
  Quạt quạt một hồi thì mỡ màng ngon lành thế này đây.

  
  Gắp bỏ dĩa...


  
  Cùng với đồ chua...


  
  Là có ngay cái bánh mì hoàn chỉnh


  
  	Hai chú này đói meo râu còn cố cười trừ.

  
  	Măm măm măm măm

  Hỏi  ra mới biết, chủ quán là một chú Việt Kiều, doanh nhân từ Rumani trở  về. Vốn là một "tín đồ bánh mì" lại mê mẩn món bánh này. Chú đã liên hệ  với cô Trí - người phụ nữ đã làm nên tên tuổi và thương hiệu của "Bánh  mì 37" hơn 10 năm nay, để có thể mở rộng kinh doanh và mang món bánh này  đến với nhiều người hơn. 
 Chú  cho biết, quán bánh mì ở đường Huỳnh Văn Hai là chi nhánh đầu tiên, sẽ  tiếp tục được mở rộng khắp thành phố trong thời gian tới. Mục tiên là  đưa "Bánh mì 37" thành một thương hiệu xứng đáng được biết đến trên khắp  Việt Nam, và ra thế giới. 
 Cận cảnh bánh mì 37 nè!  

  
  Logo khá ấn tượng


  
  	Về đêm sẽ lung linh lấp lánh, he he (giỡn xíu).



>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán mì 37_



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *Các quán ăn ở Sài Gòn* - *Cac quan an o Sai Gon*

----------


## yeuhanoi

Slogan  "Bánh mì ngon nhất thế giới" không phải tự đặt hay ngẫu nhiên mà có.  Năm 2009, trang web dành cho người du lịch hàng đầu Hoa Kỳ Concierge đã  bình chọn "Bánh mì 37, tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh là bánh mì ngon nhất  thế giới, nằm trong mục những món ăn đường phố ngon nhất (Wolrd's best  stress food). Những người du lịch thì đã nằm lòng món bánh này, đến Sài  Gòn mà chưa ăn bánh mì 37 là chỉ đến Sài Gòn một nửa. 
 Đơn giản và thân thuộc, nhưng đang góp phần quảng bá hình ảnh Việt Nam đến với thế giới. 
 Giá  của một cái bánh mì có cao hơn thị trường đôi chút. Nhưng hãy đến và  nếm thử, bạn sẽ thấy hoàn toàn xứng đáng. Dù dám chắc bạn đã gặm bánh mì  đến mòn cả răng mỗi sáng rồi, thì vẫn sẽ cảm thấy thích thú và ngon  miệng với món bánh này. Và bạn có thể tự hào là mình đã nếm qua món bánh  mì ngon nhất thế giới rồi đấy. 
 Tất nhiên là ở Việt Nam.
 	Còn dưới đây là loạt hình về Bánh mì 37 nguyên gốc của cô Trí

  
  	Một góc đường 37, Nguyễn Trãi, Quận 1 quen thuộc...

  
  	... là chiếc xe bánh mì chăm chỉ hơn 10 năm nay

  
  	Đầu giờ chiều là khách đến mua tấp nập

  
  	Ai cũng kiên trì đứng chờ 

  
  	Chân dung cô Trí - "người khai sinh" cho tên tuổi Bánh mì 37

  
  	Là món ăn yêu thích của "Tây"

  
  	Bánh mì lúc nào cũng đầy đủ để phục vụ mọi người

  
  	"Hura, mua được rồi!"

  
  	Có người tranh thủ chụp ảnh kỷ niệm

  
  	Nướng thịt luôn tay và đòi hỏi khéo léo

  
Đến tối khách vẫn đông

----------

